# [solved] firefox 10.0.4 doesn't store ssl exceptions

## toralf

I've to deselect the choice to store it - eg. when going to https://boinc.berkeley.edu/ every time

If I try to store it permanently,nothing happens after clicking at that button.

 :Sad: Last edited by toralf on Thu May 24, 2012 7:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

I'm not sure what you're asking?

It looks like my Firefox 10.0.4 (ESR) saves the certificate just fine when I tell it to store it permanently...

----------

## toralf

If I click at "Confirm Security Exceptions" nothing happens, if "Permanently store this selection" is selected too. If I deselect it, I can clock on "Confirm ..." and FF continues.

----------

## eccerr0r

I'd check to make sure your files in your ~/.mozilla/firefox directory are writeable... Maybe clean it out...

Sounds like a one off problem so far...

----------

## toralf

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> I'd check to make sure your files in your ~/.mozilla/firefox directory are writeable... Maybe clean it out...
> 
> Sounds like a one off problem so far...

 well, a clean profile works - but I hate it to start with a clean profile and then to refine my NoScript/Ghostery/... configs  :Sad: 

----------

## eccerr0r

Sure it's not one of your addons that's causing the issue?

Is it possible to temporarily disable some addons to see if one of them is the cause, rather than not being able to write the certificates into a database?

----------

## toralf

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Sure it's not one of your addons that's causing the issue?

 Nope, already checked by command line parameter ""-safe-mode"  :Sad: 

----------

